# ? on possession limit.



## Buster1 (Aug 23, 2005)

All,
I've read the regs over and over. Contcted the CO around the Jamestown area. And I'm still a little confused. If a NR comes up and shoots a possession limit in a few days, what can they do besides the obvious of eating the birds, to still be below the limit and keep enjoying the hunting.
Thanks.
Tracy


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Take your birds home, process them and then come back.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

What is the purpose of the possesion limit if you're looking for ways around it?


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 23, 2005)

jhegg,
What do you mean by process? Being that your in a hotel room, you can clean them, leave a wing or head on for transport, or eat them.

And Drjongy,
The CO wasnot real clear, he stated as we read the regs together that you can tag the birds and gift them or ship them. Not trying to break the rules, but if the law is that you can gift or give them away, then I'd be willing to do that to enjoy more days and birds in the field for the short time being in ND.
Thanks.
Tracy


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Buster1,

Process means eating, grinding into sausage or otherwise processing your birds into another form of food. A possession limits means just that - that's all you can possess.

As far as giving away birds so you can shoot some more - that is one prime reason why the increased hunting pressure from non-resident hunters is ruining our waterfowl hunting. Resident hunters generally hunt weekends, letting the birds rest during the week. Non-residents think they have to shoot a limit every day they are here. Why? The birds get pounded every day and they leave. Then we all lose.

Why not shoot a possession limit, eat a few, shoot a few more and go home knowing you had a very enjoyable experience and still left some for the next guy.

Jim


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I would suggest offering some of your birds to the people that own the land you hunt on. its a nice gesture and if they dont want them then do the right thing shoot whats legal and be happy that you even shot that many birds. :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Rich Hall from the USFWS made it very clear on this issue. You have to consume the bird or gift it. Period! No making jerky from the two days of hunting and then going afield again, unless you have eaten all the jerky!

Wings can be separated from the meat only when it is being prepared for consumption, such as marinating for a meal etc. He also suggested that the wings be retained until the birds are consumed! This cuts down on possible infractions.

What Jim is pointing out is not to discourage people from hunting or gifting birds as gratitude for hunting etc. But the practice of coming up and shooting a limit of birds each day and gifting them away to people who will not use them or do not want them is outside the spirit of the law and the intent.

A couple years back some guys thought they would shoot a limit of geese in ND and also in MN. Thinking that separate states allowed them to have two possession limits. They found out the hard way that this to was outside the lines.

If the goal is simply shooting birds then why not save your money go to a game farm and shoot as many as you want! How I wish ND would have followed MN lead in reducing the limit to 4 a day! Think of the reduced pressure the birds would receive! Might be time for us waterfowlers to start shaking the tree harder and get some reduced daily limits. Then you guys would get three days of hunting and still only harvest 12 birds like the law is intended!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Ron/Chris, great posts. I have hunted sharptails or gone fishing while we consumed what we had shot, hunted some more, and still came home with plenty of birds.


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 23, 2005)

To all,

The idea behind the post was to clarify a few things. Not to let you know that us NR's are going to come shoot all your birds. I want to hunt what the law says I can while there and enjoy the great state and what it offers a waterfowler.
We will eat many while there, what I was getting at was more on the gifting, such as to the landowners and such.
And it sounds like that is OK, one of the remarks that stirred my thinking was a post on this website about recipes.
A person stated they grind alot of waterfowl into different recipes and that when ground, it is no longer counting against your possession. I personally have a hard time believing that one and would not want to do it. Another thought was, you watch all these videos, which I know alot of you do, it's nothing but a barrage of ducks and geeses raining out of the sky hunt after hunt, what about their possession limits, how do the video makers remain legal. Can't hardly believe they all do. Thanks for the replies, didn't mean to stir things up, people are real touchy in Iowa right now with NR's and the Iowa Deer issue. So I know how some of you guys may feel about NR's coming in hunting. Thanks again.
Tracy


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is why ND needs non-res. to have books of tags.When they are gone....you hunt something else.Giving them away every day to keep hunting is putting to much pressure on them.

We have great pheasant,sharptail,huns and goose hunting.Too much pressure on ducks.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thats what kills me....People get so honed in on one species that they forget that sharptails are in season, as are doves. Both great sporting birds. As the season progresses, then there are ducks, pheasants.

Why not shoot your geese one day, shoot doves the next and grouse in the afternoon, back to geese the third day.......If I was a non resident coming up here I would definately look at a mixed bag hunt. Not a lot of other places where you can do that!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Buster,

GRINDING does not illiminate the geese/ducks or anything from your possession limit.....I had soe friends from MN come to hunt waterfowl...they took all the breasts from duck and had them ground into sausage at the local butcher. Upon arriving for their second week they shot their limits again, picked-up the sausage from previous limits and were prompty fned by the local USFW agent for over limiting.

Shoot your limit while you are here....hunt ducks one day, geese the next, grouse/pheasant the next. ND is truely a hunters paradise....do it all while you are here and allviate the pressure on any one species.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think Ken is right about the tags, but Im sure there are ways to false tag the birds also and reuse them.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

So, what then about all of you ND guys who will spend a week or more in Saskatchewan this fall? Are you telling me you are only shooting 60 Snows, 16 Dark, and 16 ducks a piece for a week's worth of shooting (plus whatever you are able to consume in a week)?

For most of you on this site that probably equates to 3, maybe 4 days of hunting total. So, is that all that you come up for then?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Squeeker,
I don't hunt in Canada because of their bs gun laws. But, if I did, staying within the limits is exactly what I would do!
Jim


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Squeeker said:


> So, what then about all of you ND guys who will spend a week or more in Saskatchewan this fall? Are you telling me you are only shooting 60 Snows, 16 Dark, and 16 ducks a piece for a week's worth of shooting (plus whatever you are able to consume in a week)?
> 
> For most of you on this site that probably equates to 3, maybe 4 days of hunting total. So, is that all that you come up for then?


Yeah the last I was there we ended coming home 3 days early because we were close to our possestion limit on snows.

It just like spending $5000 on a elk hunt, if you fill out the first day of the hunt you either go home or hunt for something else/fish for the rest of the week. You dont go and try to get rid of the elk so you can shoot another one do you?


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, that's good to hear then. You clearly make up the ethical portion of the American population.

It's kind of funny because every fall my relatives (around the Quills) are bombarded with Americans trying to give their limits away. These aren't the "guided" Americans either, freelance all the way.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yep tags for NR's would sure help keep'em honest. Why shoot more than YOU want to eat, baby animals occasionally will kill more than they plan to eat but people should know better.

buster1...Thats probaly the most selfish post I have ever seen on here.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I appreciate your honesty Ref, it is too bad your post just magically disappeared though.

It is legal up here to do that, and you shouldn't be ashamed of it. I tend to think though that there are a few people on this site that love to bash NR ethics, but do the same thing once they become an NR north of the border.


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 23, 2005)

Buckseye- The rules are in the regs. It is the way they are wrote, don't get on me about it. You must have misread about us eating them. And if you gift them to someone who will use them, aren't they eating them also.
I'd have absolutely no problem with NR's getting tags for their birds, but the state also has to change their regs on gifting and tagging.
Thank you for the vote of confidence, in no way shape or form am I going to come and shoot more then I can eat or blow all your ducks out of ND, for gods sake, I'm talking about a 4 or 5 day trip to waterfowl and enjoy the freelance opportunity. 
Thanks to others for their replies.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Buster1,

I welcome you to ND to enjoy our waterfowl hunting. The reason I live here is so that I can enjoy it myself all season long. We, as resident hunters, want non-resident hunters and resident hunters alike to enjoy their waterfowl hunting in ND. But, it is not as good as it was 10 years ago and here is why:

Non-resident hunters now make up almost 50% of ND waterfowlers. It used to be that NR hunters were 10-20% of waterfowl hunters.

Resident hunters mostly hunt on weekends. NR hunters want to make the most of their time here, so they hunt every day they are here. Now we have 2-1/2 to 5 times the daily hunting pressure on the ducks. The ducks won't tolerate incessant hunting pressure and leave, not only the area, but also the state. You yourself will not cause this to happen in five days, but 30,000 of you will and do.

Now add to the mix less area available to the freelance hunter due to large outfitter operations, and we both will have problems finding birds and finding areas to hunt.

It not a personnal agenda against you or NR hunters in general. It's all about maintaining quality hunting in ND by keeping access available and keeping birds in the state. These factors actually will benefit NR hunters more than resident hunters. This is where we are coming from. Hope it helps you understand the reasons behind some of our comments.

Jim


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

actually thank you for the post... I was begining to think everyone from MN was not welcome anymore...

The other thing that might work is a lottery for hunting where only so may are allowed, similar to ND deer hunting. What do people think about that?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Squeeker said:


> It's kind of funny because every fall my relatives (around the Quills) are bombarded with Americans trying to give their limits away. These aren't the "guided" Americans either, freelance all the way.


I hear that all the time from the CO's. Every fall there's tons of dumpster stories of guys too dang lazy to care for the birds they shoot.

There are a lot of slob American hunters. Eventually these slobs will ruin it for everyone too. If you see anyone doing anything shady, REPORT THEM.



Squeeker said:


> So, what then about all of you ND guys...Are you telling me you are only shooting 60 Snows, 16 Dark, and 16 ducks a piece for a week's worth of shooting?


Yes. Tell me someone from ND who comes back with more?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually we brought back a lot less when I was up there two years ago. We had no ducks and no darks. We shot far fewer snows than the 60 a piece we were allowed and no, we wouldn't have broken the possession limit. We didn't _not_ break the law because we were afraid to get caught, it just isn't the right thing to do.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

jhegg...good post....this is not personal.But to add to his stats directly from the GNF......non-res. are now almost half the total waterfowl hunters here and the GNF says they shoot over 70% of the ducks.Basically because it is a vacation here for a lot of them and they hunt hard.We did the same in Sask. in the past,but now we don't give them away anymore just to stay under the limit.Except maybe a bird or 2 to a landowner.

I hunt in Sask for a week.We usually have our limit of blacks in 2-3 days.But we are fortunate to have 60 bird possession limits on whites.So that takes 3-4 more days....then time to go home.Usually with less than a limit.

As Chris said....anyone dumping birds should be reported.I hope we don't see or hear more of that this year with the big arctic goose hatch.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

KEN W said:


> ......non-res. are now almost half the total waterfowl hunters here and the GNF says they shoot over 70% of the ducks..


That there boys does not sound too good to any resident freelancer, as a matter of fact it down right p!!sses me off. 
Get ready SoDak, ducks will be on your doorstep soon. :lost:


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 23, 2005)

I totally see your guys point on the pressure and burning the birds out. Here in Iowa we are screaming bloody murder about NR's and the deer hunting. But we have to face it, the same way as ND people do. It is supply and demand and the respective states know that. The NR's in ND add up to alot of money in your game and fish depatment, just like NR's in Iowa buying deer license to shoot"big bucks" The states will not do away with it, cause financially it will cut there throat. Unless they come up with other funding.
On another point, we came up at a time when I knew I had a person to show me some of the ropes. I guy I work with goes back every year and hunts and visits family. They all helped us out alot. I know according to your stats that NR's account for alot of hunters, but from Sat. opening day until Tues. night, we saw 1 guy at a WMA duck hunting and 1 group in a field hunting. There was absolutely no one out around the Jamestown area. And that helped make the trip memorable, it was outstanding not having to fight crowds. I mean there was absolutely no one out hunting. Maybe it was the area or time of year, who knows, the guys we were with said it's always like that for waterfowl and that not many residents hunt anymore for fowl. Thanks for the input guys. Take care.
Oh yeah, somebody said above, about being on trips and hunting hard. That is exactly what it is. Any trip we go on, we hunt hard and try to make the most memories we can while being there. That's part of being a NR, on vacation, and doing the things they love, which is hunting fowl.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

buster1 wrote



> Thank you for the vote of confidence, in no way shape or form am I going to come and shoot more then I can eat or blow all your ducks out of ND, for gods sake, I'm talking about a 4 or 5 day trip to waterfowl and enjoy the freelance opportunity.


According to this statement of yours you are already following the rules why do you want to start to break them??? I have no proiblem with NR's I hunt with and help them find birds and deer all the time. Pretty entertaining really.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

It sounds like to me there are a couple people here that are just mad because people from out of state are hunting on "their" land and they want it to themselves. So when somebody has a harmless question, they get pounced on. Even in Southern Illinois we get non-residents doing some unethical things, and believe it or not they come from EVERYWHERE ND, IA, WI, you name it. SO I feel if you have a problem with NR's asking questions, then don't answer them and let the DNR in your state enforce the laws. Don't be to quick to judge, we are all supposed to be on the same page and help each other. Not automatically judge other people on their questions or beliefs, as long as they are legal what's the problem.


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 23, 2005)

Buckseye,
No offense, but have you read the entire thread. I am not, nor do intend to break any game laws. That is not me. I have 3 little kids that I want to teach the sport of hunting and everything about the outdoors to.
My original question was concerning the interpretaion of the ND game laws on gifting and tagging, concerning possession limits. Take care.
I somewhat agree with wtrfwlr on this one, no need to pounce, just asking a few questions to the residents.
Thanks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

wtrfwlr said:


> It sounds like to me there are a couple people here that are just mad because people from out of state are hunting on "their" land and they want it to themselves. So when somebody has a harmless question, they get pounced on. Even in Southern Illinois we get non-residents doing some unethical things, and believe it or not they come from EVERYWHERE ND, IA, WI, you name it. SO I feel if you have a problem with NR's asking questions, then don't answer them and let the DNR in your state enforce the laws. Don't be to quick to judge, we are all supposed to be on the same page and help each other. Not automatically judge other people on their questions or beliefs, as long as they are legal what's the problem.


Good post. As the old saying goes, "if you don't have anything nice to say........"


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Wtrfwlr, Perfectly said! Doesn't anyone on here have anything better to do than stick their noses in other people's business. A guy can't ask a simple question on here and get a simple answer. It always comes back to the Res/Non-Res topic. Or someone accusing someone of doing something illegal. Non-residents make up alot of the percentage of hunters in ND and also bring in a great deal of money to the state. Yes, SOME of these "Nonresidents" do illegal/dumb things such as shooting over their limit, hunting roosts, and such. It makes all Nonresidents seem like bad people. But you see many "Residents" poaching and doing the same things. Who was it this past season that shot 30 deer over their limit, I do believe it was residents we can blame for that. And who was it that "chased" a moose a cross a field and then shot it. Once again, a resident. Maybe Buster just wanted 2 know the laws so he *Didn't* break them. Instead everyone jumps the gun and says " why are u asking these questions, just so you can break the law?" 
Maybe he is going to break the law, and if so, that is why we pay money for Game wardens, that is their job. To decide who breaks the law, and makes sure they are punished for it. And last but not least, let the whole Res/ Non-res thing go already! :eyeroll: Like it or not, NR's are here to stay. They aren't all bad, infact I know plent of guys that do not live in ND but still make contributions to the state to insure great hunting in the future.

Sorry guys, I've been wanting to get that out for a while, just waiting for the right time. :lol:

And saying this I may come off as just a dumb kid, but oh well, everyones got their opinions I guess. :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Somewhere, somehow, in all the hullabaloo, the concept of the effect of constant hunting pressure on the ducks gets lost. Happens every time here.

According to the popular opinion of those that do not live here or those that utilize our natural recources for their own personnal financial gain, we that live here primarily so we can enjoy our waterfowl resource, should just shut up so everyone else can get their due cut. :eyeroll:

Sorry folks, it ain't gonna' happen!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

He originally asked if there was anyway to keep huntng short of eating every thing......Not a NR resident issue! If you're either you take the drive home...put the geese in the freezer or eat them and then you can go again! Very simple!

If you're too far from home to do that....tuff! Hunt something else for a couple of days while you eat the geese. Like the other guys are saying....the problem with the NR guys is that they want to hunt the same area 4-7 days straight because they are here and drove along way to do it. It WILL drive the waterfowl from a specific area if you continuously hunt them all the time day after day.

I on the other hand get tired of hearing that everything is a resident NR issue. Don't cme up here and shoot everything in site day after day in the same area.....have some fun but hunt different species and let the waterfowl rest a little......ever wonder why the outfitters rest their fields for a coouple of days before huntng them?????


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

OKay I'm a non-resident hunter I hunt land only no water, I only hunt mornings because my afternoons are filled with scouting, and I abide by the laws. I hunt in North dakota for three days every year before heading to Saskatchewan and then I return at the end of the month to hunt snow geese ( which has gotten to be pretty tough in No. Dak. the last few years) for 7 days. Now I love snow goose hunting and because of the way your licenses is set up I have no choice but to hunt my 7 days straight. I don't burn fields I move every day I could move as far as 50 miles from the field I hunted the day before. But because I can't break up my license and hunt just weekends as you do doesn't make me a bad guy. I enjoy my sport every bit as much as you do.
I would go chase sharpies and huns for a few days but I'm not all that crazy about grouse hunting and for that reason I find it hard to buy another hundred dollar license to go do it. Before when it was attached to the waterfowl licenses there was a chance I might do it but now there is none. Remember it was North Dakota residents that set it up that way not NR's. Now I don't have any problem with the residents hunting ducks for a week before I can, I don't have a problem with the license the way it is I'm just trying to explain why a person who can't hunt all season long there on the weekends might feel like they need to hunt hard for 7 days And understand why it is that some of you keep beating this dead horse?

As for the book of bird tags returning I have nothing against that but you adhere to it too! How can you point your finger at someone and say you shoot too many birds you need to be limited but it's okay for me to shoot 36 ducks a year here because I have a different colored license plate than you do. That just tells me your not complaining to protect the resource your complaining because you want to shoot more yourself. And whats this that NR"S make up half the waterfowl hunters in North Dakota? I'm sorry but that dog don't hunt! Last year there were only like 19,000 NR waterfowl licenses sold down from the record high of 32,000 a few years ago.I find it hard to believe that there are only 19,000 resident waterfowl hunters in the state of North Dakota. That sounds a little off to me. The fact is you've lost almost half of your NR waterfowl hunters and I'm willing to bet that with the high costs of fuel and the poor duck hatch in North Dakota this year it drops even more yet your still complaining about too much pressure! Are you ever going to be happy short of having your own little hunting preserve that only you can hunt:-? .

As far as the question asked it really tweaks me that you immediately start banging the big bad NR violator drum. Perhaps he suspected someone may have been violating the law but wasn't but some of you are so quick to make the NR's look bad you just jump down his throat without bothering to find out why he wanted to know. I've got a surprise for you too it's not just NR's who break the law it's just they get caught more often because they have to transport their game. You can not tell me there is no one in North Dakota whose feezer doesn't contain over their limit of something. Or no North Dakotan ahsn't ever done something stupid in pursuit of their quarry. Infact I've had way more sour experiences with North Dakota hunters than NR hunters. Who was it who got out to the field late and then set up about 300 yards on the down wind side of my spread and sky busted all the geese that locked up and headed for my spread? North Dakotans, who was it I caught taking a Duck boat (I bet you thought just Mn guys owned these) across a non-motarized lake that was holding tons of ducks and effectively busted the roost sending the majority of those birds south? North Dakotans. Who did I catch putting a post up on land they had no right to be on? A North Dakota outfitter. So it appears there are bad apples on both sides.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think your numbers are off.....there was just under 25,000 non-res. waterfowl hunters here last year not 19,000.The GNf figures the drop from 30,000 is most likely because of the license split.It was only $10 for the waterfowl license and a lot bought it just in case.So the real number was closer to 25,000 not 30,000.

The brood counts came out last week.The 2005 count is 38% higher not lower than last year.

Gas prices may keep some at home....but I would bet it won't have an effect.

I have no problem with residents using tags....but you get a book for your 14 days,so I should get a new book every 14 days to be the same.

Ethics doesn't have state boundaries....to just say....it is residents is wrong.I have seen both do what you are describing.


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

AMEN to that Ken! Your numbers are much more accurate!!!!


----------



## Hdnpowrz (Aug 27, 2005)

:eyeroll: It's so easy to misinterpret ones post in a forum. To all you  all you got to remember is these birds are migratory, therefore they are everyones birds. Why would we trash the resource. Every ethical hunter be it Res or NR takes care of there quarry. Yes we want to harvest limits. But yes we want to to do it every time we come up. Its a bummer you and I have to work for a living otherwise you could hunt hard everyday God knows I would if I could but still do all I can for the fowl. I also agree the new MN law should be flyway wide. I'm coming with Buster! and I also did last year. We were on vacation we scouted the day before and hunted hard morning and evening for two whole days TWO. Buster1 drug me out when I rather taken a nap and we had the best hunts of our lives. I bought a t-shirt that says HUNT TO THE MAX! just to recall the time we had there. It was a blast and here is few other ways to look at it. 
1. Those two days we hunted we harvested NO limits.
2. Buster1 you think you are going to shoot any better then last year?
3. Do I think I will shoot any better? I have been shooting trap but in the field it seems to go right out the window, to big of a hurry I guess. 
4. Those doves you guys get to hunt... We can't. Even though they are migratory.We just watch em fly by and into the next state where they can be shot at. Trade?
5. Go ahead and come to IA and shoot a deer. You got to find ground first just like I do. It ain't easy anymore. It sucks.
6. R or NR we "ethical" hunters need to stay together take care of our sport we get enough static from the anti's.
7. We shoot less ducks in IA's whole season then we do in two days in ND.
8. It seems every state is known for something to me it's IA is big bucks. ND waterfowl field hunting. IT ROCKS! by the way. SD pheasant hunting. California HUGE bass. etc etc.

It's the way it goes if you got it good others want a piece of the pie. It will never change. So lets take care of it together. You got a great waterfowl producing state lets keep it that way. Maybe we can make it better for the whole flyway.
Jealous of NODAK ducks, from Iowa,
 Hdnpowrz


----------



## Hdnpowrz (Aug 27, 2005)

:sniper: here we come can't wait...


----------



## hwright1 (Sep 16, 2005)

sorry double post.


----------



## hwright1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi, I stop by this site and look around from time to time but I have not joined until now. I really have issues with this post. For the residents that are on here saying that you eat all your birds before you go out hunting, you all are a bunch of damn lier's. I read some where on this post that residents hunt only on weekends and I believe that statement. But do you mean to tell me that you go out and kill 12 ducks and 6 geese on a weekend and eat them all before the next Saterday??? Come on guys.... Or are you saying that you don't kill limits. I thought North Dakota was the land of limits that are so easy to get that you don't need a guide or outfitter. Which one is it??? Look if you guys don't like NR's that is fine with me. I am coming up there this year and I am going to do my thing and I don't care if you guys like it or not.

Look, I like to hunt my honey holes by myself too, and I can't imagine having an OOS'er come strolling in late and shooting a roost and what ever else some idiots do. But let me clue you guys into something almost everyone else already knows, there are idiots everywhere. Get over it. HEATH


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I hunted 39 days last fall for waterfowl. Other than geese, not a single duck was frozen or made into jerky or sausage or sticks etc. They where eaten. In fact in late Oct my daughters both said have fun hunting Dad, but hope you don't get much! They were getting a little tired of duck!

I cannot speak for others just myself. The reason that posts asking about ways around possession limits get so much heat seems to center more around the attitude it portrays.

I hunt with some guys that ate ducks for three days. For breakfast and supper. They did this to continue to hunt. No issue. They gifted some cleaned birds to landowners as thank yous as well. They stayed within the law and possession rules. Where even complimented by the Warden for keeping the wings available for the cooking birds and for the labeling and having the wing outside the bag of the frozen duck.

No one I know has an issue with that, but whether you are in our state our your home state, you cannot shoot a limit of ducks seven straight days without consuming or gifting those birds and stay within the law! Some seem to think that they should be able to do this because they are on a extended trip!

So instead of calling people liars realize that through a season we see a lot more things connected to this issue than you will on a trip to our state. Come and enjoy, state within the law and few will give you a hard time. Appear to try and beat the law, and you will face a lot of flack!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> you all are a bunch of damn lier's


Nice first post!! :eyeroll:



> 16 ducks and 6 geese on a weekend and eat them all before the next Saterday?


Can't shoot 16 ducks on a two day weekend and still stay within the law, sorry.



> Or are you saying that you don't kill limits


.

Nope, don't always kill limits, sorry!!



> I thought North Dakota was the land of limits that are so easy to get that you don't need a guide or outfitter


Nope, wrong again. Limits are not easy. We work hard for them. Don't always get them as I said before. Hunting can be done in ND without a g/o, but no one said it would be easy. If it was easy who would want to do it??? Only shooters would be out, not hunters!!



> Look if you guys don't like NR's that is fine with me


.

We actually like non resident hunters, nice to know that we have your permission to not like them though!! :eyeroll:



> there are idiots everywhere. Get over it.


I think I see what you mean!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice first post hwright1....you will make lots of friends here. :eyeroll:

Most of us don't shoot the LBD's that most non-res. come here and shoot.If it's not mallards or pintails,I don't pull the trigger....so we don't get the limit everyday like a lot of no-res. by shooting any duck within range.

That makes our weekend limit a lot less than 16(Canadian limits are 8 ducks,16 in possesion),not ND limits.

also a lot of ours are made into jerky or sticks....which means they no longer count on your possesion limit since we aren't transporting them like non-res. do.


----------



## hwright1 (Sep 16, 2005)

The intent of my post was not to anger residents of North Dakota. I am just tired of NR's getting beat up when they ask what may or may not be a stupid question.

If you ask me the Poss. limit is nothing but a waste of game. How many idiots do you think throw ducks in the ditch because of that law? I bet a bunch do it. If you are in your home state I think the Poss. limit is a good thing but when you pay a bunch of money you should be able to take a legal limit for every day you are there hunting. Like I said I am coming up to your state next month. And I assure you it is not to sight see. But if I could only kill 2 limits I would not come and bring my dollars with me. Now most of you on here would say good, but would the gas station owners think about that? Or what about the Hotel operators? Or the mom and pop restraunts I will be eating at. Do you think they care about poss. limits? North Dakota is a hunters paradise and I dare say the people I listed above would not make it without hunters dollars in the fall.

That being said there is no excuse to break the law. If you are in poss. of more then the limit you should be fined. And if you throw ducks in the ditch just so you can keep hunting you should be banned and hunting rights taken away. But don't beat up on us because we want to kill some ducks. HEATH


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Heath, Except for a very small minority, who is beating up on NR?? You come out firing at people you need to expect some heat in return. Have you ever been to ND? If so, I would think that you would know that you will not find more friendly people anywhere. Come on out, enjoy your stay, spend your money, hunt safely, hunt legally, and hunt wisely by making sure you don't burn a roost or pound the same birds over and over and over again and there will be plenty for all to enjoy the entire season. Enjoy ND.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I've been in business in a heavily hunted area and NR money is nice but sure doesn't buy any Christmas presents. You have a bad attitude and I hope you run out of gas before you get here, oh maybe we'll starve without you. Get a grip, hunting really is a lot of fun if you let it be. You have fallen into the over competitive sports group and it is eating you up. :-?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

hwright I think your first post already angered a lot of people and from your latest post it sounds more like you want to go on shooting trip rather then a hunting trip I dont know how long you intend to visit ND put remeber there are laws in effect that must be followed and as far as paying a bunch of money to hunt in ND it is probably more reasonable then alot of other places you could go I myself now have to hunt ND as a nr since moving but dont feel overcharged when I come home please enjoy your stay in ND while your there and slow down a little there is a lot more to see and do then trying to shoot a limit of ducks and geese everyday.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

It is interesting reading this thread, Here is a little food for thought.

Most NR hunters hunt all week, Most Resident hunters hunt on weekends.

Residents and Nonresidents are allowed to shoot waterfowl as follows

Ducks 6 per day 12 Possession
Mergansers 5 per day 10 Possession
Coots 15 per day 30 Possession
White front Geese 2 per day 4 Possession
Canadian Geese 3 per day 6 Possession
Light Geese 20 per day unlimited

A total of 51 birds per person per day for just waterfowl if you limit every day and from the above listed species you may possess a total of 62 birds not counting Light geese. And at a 70% success ratio you have harvested a possible 35.7 birds per day. With the numbers above you can attain your possession limit in about a day and three quarters.

NR hunters are allowed to hunt 7 or 14 day periods the success rate for NR hunters is around 70% and lets just look at ducks harvested, eaten/gifted and possession for one person. 6 x 70% x 5.25 = 22.05 (limit per day x percentage x days allowed to hunt after possession is attained = number of ducks to eat or gift) That means you need to eat 3.15 ducks per day every day for 7 days or gift them.

For a 14 day hunt you need to eat or gift 51.45 ducks or 3.675 ducks per day for 14 days.

Now take the numbers above for ducks (averaged at 36.7) times the total number of NR hunters 24,300 +/- and you end up with 893,025 +/- ducks eaten, and 291,600 +/- taken home for a possible NR harvest of 1,184,625 ducks harvested.

Resident hunter numbers are similar to a little higher with a success ratio that is somewhat lower but we hunt longer and not necessarily, more total days on average. So lets say Resident hunters eat or gift 900,000 ducks per year and possess 344,400 for a possible Resident harvest of 1,244,400 ducks harvested.

Resident and Nonresident potential harvest totals to 2,429,025 ducks. Not everyone gets their limits as listed above, however, that does not mean that everyone is trying to attain their limits. This is why we say ND waterfowl react to heavy hunting pressure at certain key times per year.

No one that I know hates NR hunters. I hunt with them often.

NR hunters WELCOME! and ENJOY ND!

Bob


----------



## Gillraker (Mar 2, 2005)

OK, can't stand by any longer. I'm a ND resident, and have hunted waterfowl in the great state of ND for 31 years. Things have certainly changed with increases and decreases in bird populations, land access, etc. I have nothing against NR's coming to our state and hunting, I think that it helps our economy in some capacity........BUT, enough with the argument that it is keeping the small towns alive. If I hear this one more time I will most certainly blow a gasket. I know many, many people that own bars, restaurants, gas stations in small towns all over the state...so I'm not speculating. We do have a real problem with overhunting in our state...period. I won't profess that I know how to solve it, but cutting back on the number of NR hunters, and spreading them out over time and area sounds like a good start (we need to look no farther than waterfowling in SD). If we continue on our current path, we will ruin it for everybody. Residents choose to live in the state that they live in for certain reasons. Resident hunters in ND do just that, we should have advantages over NR's in that capacity. Just as they should in their own state. ND is truly one of the last real great waterfowl locations, we don't want to end up like MN or WI. Sorry guys, nothing against you, but we need to manage and foster our own resources...somebody in your state chose not to and that's why you come here.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

> I think the Poss. limit is a good thing but when you pay a bunch of money you should be able to take a legal limit for every day you are there hunting.


We all pay a dear amount of money each season, but most all still obey the law. There is no gray area, if you are a non-resident hunter in any state you read, understand, and comprehend each and *EVERY* law.

Why piss and moan about it, the hunt *is* about the atmosphere and being away from everything, not who's got the bigger checkbook.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> I would suggest offering some of your birds to the people that own the land you hunt on. its a nice gesture and if they dont want them then do the right thing shoot whats legal and be happy that you even shot that many birds.


I know big game and every state is different, but I believe in Minn. (and correct me if I'm wrong) the law is that if a deer is given to someone the possession tag must stay with that deer. I'm also pretty sure that if a warden wanted to check your freezer you better have a license for any birds you have in there. I guess my question and concern is wouldn't a ND landowner need a license to have possession of waterfowl?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Goldy here is the Section of the NDCC that explains the situation you described.

20.1-03-04. When licenses to hunt, fish, or trap not required of residents. Subject to
the provisions of this title:

1. Any resident, or any member of the resident's family residing customarily with the resident, may hunt small game, fish, or trap during the open season without a license upon land owned or leased by the resident.

2. Residents or nonresidents under the age of sixteen years may fish without a fishing license.

3. Residents may fish at a private fish hatchery without a resident fishing license.

4. Developmental center at westwood park, Grafton patients, North Dakota youth correctional center students, school for the deaf students, North Dakota vision services - school for the blind students, state hospital patients, community health and retardation service unit patients under direct therapeutic care, and residents of facilities licensed by the state department of health and the department of human services may fish without a resident fishing license. Patients of these institutions
must be identified. The department shall issue authority to each institution.

5. Residents may fish without a resident fishing license on free fishing days. The date of these free fishing days may be set by proclamation by the governor.

6. Residents under age sixteen may take fur-bearers without a fur-bearer license.

7. Residents under age sixteen may take small game or waterfowl without a small game license.

8. Residents who are enrolled as students or serving as certified instructors during official aquatics education program events of the game and fish department may be granted free fishing privileges by discretion of the director.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

GP I have given ducks or geese to a farmer who does not have a licence. When I do this I normally include my name,license info and date with it. Because it is a gift, no license is required to posses it. The info is more of a courtesty and a safe guard.

One can get into a lot of what if's but common sense prevails with most game officers in this state. I never gift an uncleaned bird unless they what one. That is why I do what I do.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is the federal rule on Gifting Waterfowl

TITLE 50--WILDLIFE AND FISHERIES

CHAPTER I--UNITED STATES FISH AND WILDLIFE SERVICE, DEPARTMENT OF THE 
INTERIOR--(Continued)

PART 20--MIGRATORY BIRD HUNTING--Table of Contents

Subpart D--Possession

Sec. 20.40 Gift of migratory game birds.

No person may receive, possess, or give to another, any freshly 
killed migratory game birds as a gift, except at the personal abodes of 
the donor or donee, unless such birds have a tag attached, signed by the 
hunter who took the birds, stating such hunter's address, the total 
number and species of birds and the date such birds were taken.

[42 FR 39668, Aug. 5, 1977]


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

Hwright1, so your going to come up to North Dakota and do your thing if we like it or not. Well that depends on what your " thing " is. If its Respecting the land and the people around you and staying within the legal limits then great! If its shooting a limit of ducks everyday because you feel that your entitled to because you spent so much money to come up here, BS!!! Your first post was truely unfair to the other NR'S that come to NO. DAK. that follow the law for what it is and come here for the quality of the hunt, not the quantity. It is the selfesh, ignorant, minority of NR'S like yourself that give a bad name to the majority of NR'S that are true sportsman. :eyeroll:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

DITTO!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## hwright1 (Sep 16, 2005)

KYUSS said:


> Hwright1, so your going to come up to North Dakota and do your thing if we like it or not. Well that depends on what your " thing " is. If its Respecting the land and the people around you and staying within the legal limits then great! If its shooting a limit of ducks everyday because you feel that your entitled to because you spent so much money to come up here, BS!!! Your first post was truely unfair to the other NR'S that come to NO. DAK. that follow the law for what it is and come here for the quality of the hunt, not the quantity. It is the selfesh, ignorant, minority of NR'S like yourself that give a bad name to the majority of NR'S that are true sportsman. :eyeroll:


Why don't you tell me what you do with your birds? So far only Ron G. has told me what he does with his. Look guys I am not saying I am coming up there to kill a truck load of birds. I am just talking to the ones on here that are bashing the NR's. Are you telling me that you eat every single bird you kill? Because if you don't you need to stay out of this. But I guess anyone can come on here and say I eat all of mine. If you give even one away you are doing the same thing that the guy had origanally asked about. All he wants to know is can he legally do something with his birds so he can kill more. Settle down, he is not asking for GPS coordinants to where you take your birds. You guys are just mad because some NR's get to take a week off and hunt when you don't get to.

Also to the guy that said hunters dollars don't buy the Christmas presents. Did you ever think they would if you guys tried to play a little nicer? How many people do you think see these boards and just decide to go to Canada instead? And ya I will be up there the third week of Oct and I will do my own thing. If anyone wants, maybe we can set up a hunt or just meet and talk these things out in person. I would love to know why you are so hostile towards guys that are just like you. They are not your ducks. HEATH


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah, I eat my birds, and I dont shoot a limit every time I'm out. Remember, most guys want quality hunting, not quantity hunting. And if somebody wants to boycot NO.DAK. and go to Canada, it's no sweat off my sack. To those who want to come and enjoy what our great state has to offer, I welcome all of you. But if people are going to Pound the hell out of the birds and take limits day after day, this great state will have nothing left to offer.


----------



## Gillraker (Mar 2, 2005)

KYUSS,

Well said.

HWRIGHT1,

They may not be our ducks...but while they are passing through, we get to manage them. The same way that Kentucky does as they pass through there. If you want to make friends on this site, or in ND for that matter, try to see our point of view for a moment.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

hwright1 wrote:



> You guys are just mad because some NR's get to take a week off and hunt when you don't get to.


 :withstupid:

yeah...we're furious...I mean god, I can't believe I am only able to hunt every weekend of every open hunting season including the spring light goose season, and you get to come up for two whole weeks. Wow...I'm jealous.... :roll: Hope you get the two weeks when some migrators are through...third week in October huh? It was a looong time last year before the stale local birds moved outta here...hope you don't waste your weeks.



> If anyone wants, maybe we can set up a hunt or just meet and talk these things out in person. I would love to know why you are so hostile towards guys that are just like you. They are not your ducks. HEATH


Hostile eh...that's like kicking a dog in the balls and wondering why he rips off your foot...you came on here blazin away...don't get your panties in a bundle when you get some return fire... :wink: Oh...and good luck finding someone who'll take you up on that offer of hunting with ya... uke:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Hunters are welcome in our state as long as they go buy the rules and regulations that are written by the Fed's and the State. It doesn't matter where you are from as long as you act like a hunter and sportsman. I know plenty of locals who do not have halos above their heads and they are not driving out of state vehicles. Hell where I am from they make fun of the Fargo hunters so I guess Fargo isn't from North Dakota either. Some of you guys are ridiculus in the way you treat other hunters with your "holier than thou" attitude. When I see unethical hunting behavior going on, it does not come from any particular side of the border. The area than I am in has always had an influx of hunters from outside the area. The rules are written for residents and non-residents so until they eliminate one or the other everyone is welcome.


----------

